# Ok...anyone from Alaska, north and or east of Fairbanks ????



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi, A friend and I are heading up to AK again this fall for a moose hunt







. We are looking for some advice, thoughts, recomendations, and we are looking for some gear too. Been to Delta Junction b4 on the Tanahaha had a good trip...do not have the connection we had back then.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

The game regs. are confusing and unless you plan on flying out the compition is increidable. From Fairbanks you would have the bust luck with flying in from that area or along the Haul Road at Tenderfoot or Cold Foot. From the Tenderfoot strip you can fly to Bettels and out from there. I don't hunt moose because they are so hard to handle when you get them on the ground. I prefer to hunt caribou and that we have a lot of. that can be flown out from Anchorage or Fairbanks. You should be in touch with a flying service in order to get a booking now and do not wait. I have killed one with a 7mm-08 with two shots, well placed but, you should have an 06 or 300 win. mag. Even larger would be better. Most important would be shot placement. You can go on line and find the hunting regs. I plan on waiting on the late seasons for caribou and maybe moose in Oct. or Dec. on snowmobiles. You will need to know who.s land you are on and have the right to be there. Most of the state is state or federal land but, natives own parcels in lots of places. The east and north I don't know much about but other areas I may be of some help.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Here is a little more about our situation.

My hunting buddy's wife has a cousin who lives in Fairbanks. She offered to let use her truck and her father owns and has stored in her garage one of those large heavey duty rafts. We were told we could use both for as long as we need. So...we were thinking of rafting a river bridge to bridge or something allong those lines.

When we hunted the Tanahah we saw lots of moose the regs were strage as you mentioned. On one side of the river a spike or larger was leagal on the other side it had to be a 50'' or larger. We saw several smaller bulls along the one side saw about 15 cows and heard others calling. I ended up spotting the 50'' that I took at about 280 yards with a 06. Looking back I should have just stalked him. He dropped within 75 yards and I thought I missed him !! ...good thing the guy I was with knew. My buddy hunted the rest of the week and saw nothing.

This year my buddy wants to head north above the circle ?? I think he is nuts ?? any thoughts on that ??


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

There are some places that could be hunted with a raft that would maybe get you a moose, caribou for most likely. I could tell them if a can get you a private message in some way.


----------

